# Adding a discussion board & search engines to my site



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

Hello!

I want to add a discussion board and a 3 search engines to a new website I'm working on.

For instance, a board like this one, and 3 search engines, like you use here to search the archives.

What am I in for?? Are there relatively painless ways to accomplish this?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Happy Easter,
Tracy


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

This is not a tip or trick, but a question. I'm not sure what forum it belongs in, to be honest, but I'll put it in the Aps forum for now and see if anyone can help you.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (free computer headset added 4/22/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

There's a freeware version of this bulletin board:

..but I don't think the free version has the search feature; only the licensed version, which is $90 per year or $170 to own it, has the integrated search engine.

They also have their own bulletin boards to help you to install the software and keep it going.

I have one set up here.

Why do ask about '3' search engines? Do you want create a search box on your site that links to a search engine? I've done that here, so get back if you need more help..


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

Hello!

Thanks for your reply. The UBB is perfect! I love the look and the options, and the price - seems very reasonable to me.

I was thinking about search engines as a way to search data within my own site, rather than search the Internet.

It's funny that your site is food related, as my site will be for Chef's, culinary students, and those considering a culinary career. 

I've bookmarked your site, since it looks like a great resource for vegetarians & vegans to get together & get good information. Was it easy to set up?

I'll be back especially to check out the recipes. 

Tracy


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

I've set up a few of these UBB forums; both the freeware and the licensed versions, and I've modified both, as well. They are not easy to set up, but if you'll probably need help, so just contact me; you can find my email at the other site, or we can keep this thread going. I'm using Michael's nifty tracking option to follow this thread.

Also, you can IM me at Caper1354 or ScottAbbottsTREC (I'm working on a hack now that'll allow people to open a popup AIM window at my site.)

But please don't wait for recipes to appear at my site; please submit one yourself!

BTW, the search feature with UBB will accomplish what you need, I believe.


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

Hello again!

I downloaded the UBB freeware version to see what I'm in for! I haven't attempted the install yet.

What did you mean by the UBB being able to act as a search engine? Or is that not what you meant?

I will dig out my vegetarian cookbooks and submit a couple of recipes at your site. I'm eating less meat these days and usually just make pasta primavera, but some other options would be nice for a change!

I'll let you know how the install goes, and I'm sure I'll have some q's. Does the (paid) UBB have the noitification feature, too?

Tracy


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

The UBB software has a search feature within it. See the search link on the previous pages?

I was in Boston today at an all veggie restaurant with very extensive menu. There's many things that can be done besides pasta and veggies, not that there's anything wrong with that.. I hope you find out more about this..

But there is not any email notification feature with the freeware version, unless you hack the program.

Keep in touch with this, Tracy. I'm glad to help.


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

Hello again!

Well, I downloaded the freeware version of UBB, and am embarassed to say, I'm getting nowhere!

I know that the servers run Apache Web server over Linux(UNIX), but I think I have to go back a step because, I have always used FP98 to upload files to my website, not FTP. Do I need special software to FTP? I have Win98, if that matters.

The first steps are listed as here. I put my questions in parentheses.
begin instructions:

hello.cgi
hello.pl

Make sure your directory set to execute scripts (how do I do this?)

Upload this script in ASCII mode to your CGI directory. (and this?)

On a UNIX/Linux server, chmod the scripts 755
(I have no idea what this means!)

Call the script from your browser: http://yourdomain/yourcgi/hello.cgi 
(And I'm not sure what to put in here to replace "yourcgi"?)
http://yourdomain/yourcgi/hello.pl

Check that the script says 'hello' and returns a Perl version of 5 or better.
Test both hello.cgi and hello.pl.

end instructions

Do you remember any of this?? Hope you can help, and, is the paid version going to be the same?

Thanks very much!

~Tracy


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

Yes, you'll need ftp software. Try this one:

WS_FTP LE


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

(..hit the Submit Reply button too soon)

Once you have that program set up, you'll be able to upload files to your site. What's your domain name? I'm using your-site.com as a host too, so I can probably help you out fairly well here.

Setting permissions is something you'll be able to do once you've uploaded files to their proper directory, but first you need to set up WS_FTP.

Once the program starts, hit the New button to create new profile to upload to your site. Give a name, like whatever your domain name is. Under Host Name/Address put www.yourdomainname.com, leave Host Type as automatic, and fill in the username and pasword that your-site.com sent you in that email from your-site with the subject: Your new YOUR-SITE Virtual Server is ready... Check Save password, then OK to connect.

Double-click on the folder www, and you'll see another folder called cgi-bin. This (or another sub-folder you create within this folder) is the folder referred to as "yourcgi".

When you select a file to upload from the left pane, make sure ASCII is checked if you're uploading to the cgi-bin. Select a file in the left pane, then click the arrow to upload that file.

To change permissions, right-click on a file or folder within the cgi-bin, and choose chmod (UNIX). This will pop up a window with nine checkboxes. Changing the permission to 755 would mean checking all boxes except Write in the Group and Other columns. (I think that's right!)

Check back here after you get that far..


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

Hello!

Okay, I have the FTP software downloaded, installed and I've gotten as far as understanding what "yourcgi" is. 

Now I'm not sure which, if any, of the files that are currently on the left side, I should upload, re: this paragraph of your reply:

>When you select a file to upload from the left pane, make sure ASCII is checked if you're uploading to the cgi-bin. Select a file in the left pane, then click the arrow to upload that file.<

How do I move the UBB files to the left side in order to upload? Would that be my next step?

T


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

Yes, that's the next step. Double-click on the green arrow of that pane until C:\ is displayed in the box above. Then double-click on the folder that holds your UBB files, which, at this point, is probably the folder called 'unzipped'.

There's a left-pointing arrow and right-pointing arrow in between the two panes. Selecting a file in the left pane, then clicking the right-pointing arrow uploads the files to the folder or directory that is open in the right, so you have to open folders in the right pane until you have the proper target location open.

But you really need to follow their installation instructions.

Also, you might scan the posts of others who are having the same problems as you in the UBB Installation forum. Use the search link there to try to find answers to your questions. I'm not bailing out here Tracy, but it might be quicker to get an answer if no one is around here that can help you.


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

[[ unnecessary and off-topic comments removed ]]

[This message has been edited by TechGuy (edited 05-04-2000).]


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

this wont fly but at least i tried to say something, (censored again).YOU the "boss"..
Sorry, but this Caper and you have a lot in common. I have lost all respect for you, and you are not secure enough to allow criticism. 
you may remove me and keep "Caper" who only knows UBB.
I must say that I did enjoy and admire bhesson and some of the other wonderful people that I met here.
goodbye,
me2


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

huh? somebody explain, please..


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Indeed, we do permit criticism. That's what the Site Comments/Suggestions forum is for. However, a thread intended to help another user is not the place for off-topic name calling.


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

"You the Boss"..


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

Getting back to the topic, Thanks Caper for the intro. I had some ISP difficulties last night and couldn't get back to the board until today.

I will follow the UBB installation from here and let you know how it goes.

Tracy


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

OK, Tracy.. let us know.


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

US? Speak for yourself "CAPER" yuk (get a name)..., (the IN-Crowd)? go-on,./. delete me. (but before you do, consider this,.. Are you a narrow little site that dictates? absolute? are you related to BILL? how can you censor such beautiful and sensitive writing wherever it appears? Tell me if you can- Tell me if you will.(posted in the belief that no site should dictate to it"s Users).


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

Grow up, riley.


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

see


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

thanks for letting me finish, I still love this place, whatever.
nufsed


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

O.K.,
Back to basics.
You do not need an FTP client if you are running IEX.
tell them how to do it "Caper".(ubb)


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

O.K., I'm I'm out of this "conversation".
Tracy, I have simply used My Computer for FTP. Your Server can tell you what you need to Type in The Address Bar (to connect to your site files) you simply right-click-delete a file you don't want or drag-drop a new file.
me2


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

I don't care who tells my why I don't need and FTP client of I have IE...I'd just like to know, if I'm not interrupting, of course!


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Sorry Iam late to this, but for any one that doesn't feel like mucking around with CGI and other scripts, but still wants a nice message board like the one here, you can always use the free Ezboard. All of the configuration and setting it up is automated and it is all hosted on there machines. I am using one at my site which is working pretty good.

The Ezboard webpage is http://www.ezboard.com

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Programming Page
Get Paid to Surf the Net


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

Sorry you've become confused here, Tracy.

I have no idea what me2 is talking about. 

As far as other boards, yes, there are others, but I feel this is the best one and it's the most widely used. You seemed to be enthusiatic about this one, so we've been going forward with it.

What's your question now?


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

I believe me2 is speaking of the Web Publishing Wizard which is accessible by right-clicking on a file, and choosing Send To | Web Publishing Wizard. There is no way to change permissions with this method.


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

Nope,
I was referring to "My Computer".(didn't I say that)? Tracy, that "Computer Icon" up there on your Desktop. If you call your Website Server they will give you the address to type-in to access your Website Files. (Using only "My Computer"). Upload-Download-Delete-Modify-etc..


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

Hi Tracy,
Sorry I jumped-into your space.
Listen to NormanSmiley (and me2). Simplify your programs and enjoy your Computer more.
"ezboard" has a real friendly feel about it.(Thanks NormanSmiley).
me2


----------



## Tracy (Apr 20, 2000)

Thanks, ALL of you, for your help. 

I'll investigate ezboards, as UBB is beginning to become a pain. And I'm not thrilled about the idea of paying them for the privledge of further aggrevation! 

~Tracy


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

You sho nuf got dat rite


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

For Tracy,

myfavoritekindofdayisbeingalonewhereiamgodandnobodycancritisizeme(testing)
Good Luck Tracy. I like your attitude.(it's not your Aptitude, but Your Attitude, that determines your Altitude).

From me2

[This message has been edited by me2 (edited 05-06-2000).]


----------



## me2 (Feb 28, 2000)

p.s.,

thanks Larry Cole for letting me fly.

enjoy (a little diversion is good for our soul). I'm done.

[This message has been edited by me2 (edited 05-06-2000).]

[This message has been edited by me2 (edited 05-06-2000).]


----------

